# SSD Cloud VPS Servers in Houston Texas | 100Mbps Unmetered | Managed & Unmanged | Offers Inside



## hostinghouston (Jun 30, 2014)

Hosting in Houston is a leading provider of high quality web hosting services. We specialize in the Houston, Texas market. Our servers are wholly owned by us and located in the Level3 Gateway datacenter in Houston. With a huge 20Gbps combined uplink by Cogent and Level3, we have unrivaled bandwidth and network performance.

Datacenter Tour

*Special Offer Coupon Code:*
$1 for first month: *1DOLLARCLOUD*

* Discounts shown at checkout.

*Why Hosting in Houston Cloud?*
Powerful, stable and scalable. We utilize OnApp Cloud software with Xen visualization technology to provide cutting edge true Cloud services. Our RAID protected SSD SAN means that your data is accessible FAST and is always kept SECURE. With offsite backup options and self healing technology, you can rest assured that your site will be online all the time.

*Features:*
* Fast Activation
* Fully Managed Service
* Latest cPanel / WHM
* Full Root Access
* 100Mbps Unmetered

Get Started Configuring Your Server Now - First Month $1 with Coupon 1DOLLARCLOUD

Basic Configuration
====================
High Performance SSD: 25GB
CPU Cores: 1
CPU %: 10
RAM: 1GB
Swap: 2GB
Operating System: Centos 6 x64 with cPanel
IP Addresses: 2
Price: $39.99/mo
*First Month $1* with coupon 1DOLLARCLOUD

Get Started Configuring Your Server Now - First Month $1 with Coupon 1DOLLARCLOUD

*Payment Methods*
* PayPal
* Credit / Debit Card

* Bitcoin

Please check out our website for further details on our services we offer with full specifications and feature lists.

If you have any questions, our friendly team would be happy to assist you any time. Feel free to drop by our website and submit a sales ticket or have a chat with a live human!


----------



## VPS4LESS (May 25, 2015)

Problem is your down at least twice a month..

and when you go down your website goes down as well so we can't even open a support ticket with you.

 


Server not found

 

Firefox can't find the server at www.hostinginhouston.com.


 

 

Tracing route to 216.230.230.***   over a maximum of 30 hops

 

  1     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  router.asus.com [192.168.1.1]

  2     7 ms     7 ms     9 ms  10.88.128.1

  3     7 ms     9 ms     8 ms  24-234-16-252.ptp.lvcm.net [24.234.16.252]

  4     9 ms    10 ms     9 ms  24-234-6-244.ptp.lvcm.net [24.234.6.244]

  5    20 ms    13 ms    16 ms  ae56.bar1.LasVegas1.Level3.net [4.35.34.213]

  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.

  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.

  8    50 ms    47 ms    47 ms  THE-OPTIMAL.bar1.Houston1.Level3.net [4.78.15.11

4]

  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 15     *


----------

